# Was für ein Kerl ist das denn?



## pema (14. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

diese Larve? habe ich in meinem Bestimmungsbuch leider nicht finden können. Sie bewegen sich sehr faszinierend durch das Wasser...so wie U-Boote. Ganz langsam und fast waagerecht, wenn es nach oben zum Luftholen geht. 
Es sind nicht besonders viele, aber es scheinen mehr zu werden.
Sie sind ungef. 1,5cm lang...
:evil
und leider werden sie sehr flott, wenn man sie fängt und fotografieren will.

Vielleicht kennt jemand diese Insekten?

petra


----------



## Lucy79 (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was für ein Kerl ist das denn?*

__ Gelbrandkäfer- Larve würd ich tippen...oder Furchenschwimmer- Larve


----------



## Zermalmer (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was für ein Kerl ist das denn?*

Hallo Susanne,
Anhand des Larvenbildes auf dieser Seite würde ich für Furchenschwimmer stimmen...

@Petra:sehr schöne detailreiche Fotos... da kann man ja echt jedes Hährchen an den Beinen erkennen


----------



## pema (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was für ein Kerl ist das denn?*

Hallo zusammen,

danke für die Bestimmung. Es werden bestimmt Larven des Furchenschwimmers sein. 
Bisher habe ich immer geglaubt, ich hätte __ Gelbrandkäfer im Teich - deshalb konnte ich auch die Larven nicht identifizieren - die verhältnismäßig großen Zangen haben gefehlt
Ich frage mich eigentlich nur noch, wovon sich diese Larven ernähren, denn sie stehen den ganzen Tag ungeweglich und waagerecht ungef. 20cm unter der Wasseroberfläche...nur zum Atmen tauchen sie kurz auf. Eigentlich müssen sie das Wasser nach Kleinstlebewesen filtieren - was anderes zu fressen gibt es an dieser Stelle nicht

@ Andreas: Danke für das Lob

petra


----------



## Zermalmer (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was für ein Kerl ist das denn?*



pema schrieb:


> Ich frage mich eigentlich nur noch, wovon sich diese Larven ernähren,


Hallo Petra,
einen detailierten Speiseplan hab ich leider nicht gefunden, doch wenn man den allgemeinen Suchergebnissen und wikipedia glaubt, dann sind sie zwar räuberisch, aber halt in kleinerem Maßstab als der __ Gelbrandkäfer...
Nur was da so konkret bei denen am Start ist, darüber hab ich nichts eindeutiges gefunden.


----------



## pema (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was für ein Kerl ist das denn?*

Hallo Andreas,

also 'Luft und Liebe' werden es wohl nicht sein

petra


----------

